# Pay for BMQ?



## jcustance (1 Jul 2010)

I was just wondering if you get paid for the BMQ. I am in the process of being accepted and am waiting to go in and do my CFAT and get all the other aspects finished. Any tips for a newbie?


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Jul 2010)

Yes you do.

As for tips: search and read.

And to offer you a head start: 

Google ---> site:army.ca BMQ tips
Google ---> site:army.ca CFAT tips


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2010)

Not to be mean or nasty or ignorant, but why do people keep asking this question?  If one of the began training to flip burgers at Mcdonalds; they would be paid.  If one began to mow grass for the city; they would be paid.  I really don't understand why anyone would ask if they got a job, any job, whether or not they got paid.


----------



## hold_fast (1 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Not to be mean or nasty or ignorant, but why do people keep asking this question?  If one of the began training to flip burgers at Mcdonalds; they would be paid.  If one began to mow grass for the city; they would be paid.  I really don't understand why anyone would ask if they got a job, any job, whether or not they got paid.



Unfortunately, there are lots of jobs out there that don't pay you for training nowadays, or require that you pay for their uniform. 

When I first was going to join as an NCM about four years ago, I had the exact same question. And then my reaction as a snivelling 18 year old kid fresh out of high school went something like... "Oh, my, dear, sweet, mercy... AWESOME! The government will PAY me to learn how to shoot a gun!"


----------



## jcustance (1 Jul 2010)

Thanks so much for the tips.


----------

